# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Pokémon Go 3D Printing Enthusiast Leaves Low Poly Pokémon Models Around

## Brian_Krassenstein

Pokémon Go. No one could have anticipated the excitement being generated by the game, which has been estimated to be played daily by more than 21 million people. Last week a Pokémon Go player and 3D printing enthusiast decided to use the high traffic at local Pokéstops as an excuse to put some smiles on players faces and promote 3D printing at the same time. He 3D printed several of the classic Low Poly Pokémon models and left them around his local Pokéstops for wandering trainers to find. He also created the hashtag #Pokeprint that has started to get some heat behind it. You can read more here: https://3dprint.com/142765/3d-printed-pokemon-go/

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

Lol, yeah a good number of us have been doing that for a few days.

----------


## Mjolinor

> Lol, yeah a good number of us have been doing that for a few days.


That's just sad.  :Smile:

----------


## curious aardvark

well either I'm sane and the rest of the world is bonkers or I'm bonkers and they're sane. 

But I'm not chasing virtual pixels - so just this once I'm coming down on me being sane :-)

There are just Sooooo many reasons not to have a smart phone - this is just another. 

If I had any more ways to waste time and procrastinate, I'd probably never get round to eating an starve to death.

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

Some of us would be out exercising anyways. I might as well play a game while I am out riding my bike.


But, you know, wouldn't want people to go outside, meet people, and exercise, regardless of the reason why. That would just be terrible.

----------


## Mjolinor

There are a lot better things to look at in the world than graphical representations of binary numbers on a small screen.

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

> There are a lot better things to look at in the world than graphical representations of binary numbers on a small screen.


Not when you have been on those routes dozens of times and are looking to alleviate the boredom. I ride the same route between 1 and 4 times a week. Yawn.

----------


## Mjolinor

I know nothing about this thing. Are you saying that people are driving round staring at their mobile phones to relieve the boredom of watching the road? Seems a tad dangerous.

----------


## curious aardvark

yep that's exactly what's happening. 
People driving into other people, falling off bicycles - all that jazz. 

It gives the japanese term for looking at your phone while walking: Dumb Walking. 
A whole new meaning. 

There's a little footbridge in burton where groups of people are now lurking. 
I'm waiting for someone to jump the rail into the trent after a rare pokemon who's gps is slightly off and is in the middle of the river :-)
It's got to happen lol

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

Most people aren't *driving* around, because the game doesn't count anything over 15 mph towards the distances needed to hatch your eggs. And they aren't stupid. Some people are, and most of the ones that are doing so are stopping and pulling over when needed. It's annoying for everyone else though.

And there's a fair bit of range on the GPS locating. The stories of people going into yards and stuff is mostly nonsense. You can get them from the road.

The ones that are staring at their phones while driving would have been doing it with texting anyways. Those people deserve to crash into a wall.

----------


## curious aardvark

lol you're really hooked aren't you ? 

So how are nintendo making money from this ? 
Can you pay to have your business designated a gym ? or hotspot ? 

I'd try it but only have tablet. It's got gps, but not mobile net connection, which presumably is necessary.

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

Microtransactions.

As for me being hooked, I have spent a total of about 3 hours on the game since day one. I only mess with it when I am waiting for someone or out on a bicycle ride, and even then I mostly ignore it because I am not going to break pace for a video game.

----------


## curious aardvark

yeah right :-) 
lol

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

*shrug* Too busy making spaghetti at home to play it lol

----------

